# Zip Strip by Duravane



## Robert Muncie (Sep 8, 2006)

I've used this little tool for three years now and can't imagine using anything else. I now have two just in case. If you do your own fletchings then this is a must have


----------



## TXHillCountry (May 9, 2003)

robert muncie said:


> i've used this little tool for three years now and can't imagine using anything else.


+1


----------



## Jwillman6 (Jun 4, 2007)

+2


----------



## silverado08 (Jul 14, 2007)

*Zip strip*

++3


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Awsome tool , just awsome ...


----------

